# Wanted Bianchi Mercatone Uno mega pro XL frame and forks



## petmcgratt (29 Jul 2014)

I am looking for a Mercatone Uno replica frame and forks that Marco Pantani rode in the 1998 Giro and Tour, preferably the 7000 Aluminium version but would also be interested in the SCA.10 or the BORON steel version.
I currently ride a bianchi sempre 2011 model in a 55cm. Therefore I would be looking the centre of the seat post to the centre of the top tube to be 55 or 56 cm in horizontal length.

If anyone is looking to sell or know’s someone who is selling please get in touch with me on my mobile 07414232399 or email me on petermcgrattan@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2014)

Oh, so near, and yet so far! I have that frame and fork set, only the frame is about 60 cm ...


----------



## petmcgratt (29 Jul 2014)

That's a pity Colin. Not much chance of me having a teenage spurt either!!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jul 2014)

TBH - it is a bit tatty anyway. The damn baggage handlers at Manchester airport put a dent in it the first week I owned it. That was despite it being in a bike box within a bike bag and with pipe lagging on the frame tubes! 

(I suppose that it could have been done at Alicante, but I saw the bike bag being thrown down from the hold of the plane onto a pile of luggage below.)


----------



## petmcgratt (30 Jul 2014)

Colin, I can't understand why so many of these frames turn up on Ebay etc in such horrid condition. Afterall they are only 12 or so years old. My bianchi is as good as the day i bought it. You aren;t the first person who has told me the same in that their frame was dented in transit whether it be by the postal service or flying.


----------



## petmcgratt (31 Jul 2014)

Colin what height are you if you are riding near a 60cm.

I have come across a 58cm c-c bb to headtube, 59 cm bb to top of seat post and 64cm c-c bb to steering column via the downtube. This 64 cm is actually the same length as my current bianchi 55cm sempre bike. I wonder what size of frame would suit me at 5'11. I was looking for a 55cm but now I'm beginning to wonder.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2014)

petmcgratt said:


> Colin what height are you if you are riding near a 60cm.
> 
> I have come across a 58cm c-c bb to headtube, 59 cm bb to top of seat post and 64cm c-c bb to steering column via the downtube. This 64 cm is actually the same length as my current bianchi 55cm sempre bike. I wonder what size of frame would suit me at 5'11. I was looking for a 55cm but now I'm beginning to wonder.


I am 6' 1" tall. I don't ride the Bianchi any more - I now ride 58 cm bikes. I took all the parts off the Bianchi and put them on a 58 cm Cannondale CAAD 5 frame.

I had to take the 11 cm stem off the Bianchi and replace it with a 9 cm stem to get a comfortable position. (Or it might have been 8 cm - I gave it to a friend so I can't check.) In some ways that bike with a short stem suited me more than the 58 cm with a longer stem because the bars were higher on the bigger bike so I didn't have such a big drop to them. I sometimes suffer from backache on the bike and so prefer a more upright position.


----------



## petmcgratt (1 Aug 2014)

Cheers, I also asked the guy who is selling this frame and forks (boron steel version) what height he was. I also told him I ride a 55cm bianchi and he came back to me not with his height but that the frame would be perfect as it was a 55cm!! Originally posted as a 58cm with the measurements given below:

"I have come across a 58cm c-c bb to headtube, 59 cm bb to top of seat post and 64cm c-c bb to steering column via the downtube. This 64 cm is actually the same length as my current bianchi 55cm sempre bike. I wonder what size of frame would suit me at 5'11. I was looking for a 55cm but now I'm beginning to wonder."

Very odd indeed!!!


----------



## petmcgratt (13 Aug 2014)

Got an email from someone who has a mercatone uno frame and forks sitting in his garage gathering dust. I asked him to make me an offer. Having thought about it he came back and said that someone else locally had just made him an offer of 2.5K for it. I told him that he would be mad not to accept!!

What would you expect to pay for the frame and forks bearing in mind they seem to reach at their best about £190 on ebay.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2014)

I would not beat those eBay bids ... My frame and forks were £1,000 in 1999. I think prices should go down with age, not up!


----------



## T4tomo (13 Aug 2014)

the complete bike pantani replicas get listed as silly money on ebay.

prices go down with age until rarity and desirability send them back up again.


----------

